# Due Around February 1st! looking for buddies!!!



## ttc126

Hi everyone! 

I'm due with #2 around February 1st! My ds is not quite 9 months and is still nursing. So far i have only had cramps and a little nausea! 

Looking for some bump buddies :)


----------



## miriam

Hi ttc126 I am due on 29 January and my son is just 8 and a half month. I can b your bump buddy :)
I dont feel anything different just light headed n some waves of nausea. And yes some periods like cramps too.


----------



## ttc126

Hi Miriam!!!! Congratulations to you :) Yes I'd love to be bump buddies!!!!! 

Were you planning on having littles close together? Dh and always said we wanted them close! We'd been ntnp since December! Then we really started ttc the past 3 cycles :)

Nice to meet you!!!!


----------



## miriam

Congrats to u too. It took us 2 years to conceive my first so we thought not to wait longer for 2nd one we started trying in February n got a bfp in march which ended an early miscarriage unfortunately but we did not stop trying n again got a bfp this cycle. m hoping It will b a sticky one.
And I think its easier to bring up 2 kids of close ages n at least they both will hsve someone to play with :)


----------



## ttc126

I'm so sorry for your loss. I do hope this is your sticky rainbow!!!! :)

I agree with you that having them close makes things easier. I know there are pros and cons to all age gaps but this one seemed right to us. It took us 6 months to conceive our son then 5 months for this baby. 

How did your pregnancy with your son go? Mine was pretty bad...lol. I had to get a blood transfusion WHILE I was pregnant and then my dr didn't listen when i said i thought i had preeclampsia, then my son was induced and born at 36 weeks, and then he spent a week in nicu... it was just crazy.

I had bad contractions starting at 15 weeks last time so I'm starting to switch ds over to formula today. 

Do you work right now? I've been staying home with my son and i don't plan to start working again till they're in school....


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats hun! :hugs:


----------



## miriam

Aww it seems u had a really hard time with your first pregnancy and your doc made it even more worse but thankfully u delivered a healthy baby and you r enjoying him. hopefully it wont happen this time n u ll have happy and healthy nine months. 
Yeah its good to swich him on farmula now if u can do it. 
Mine pregnancy was quite healthy and did not have any concerns trough out 9 months but my labor was 2 days long and after having him I had hard time nursing him he never latched on properly so after trying so many diff position for 8 weeks I swiched him to farmula. 
I am a full time mum right now lolz so giving my son all of my time..


----------



## miriam

Are u experiencing any symptoms right now???? And when is your first appointment with midwife?


----------



## ttc126

Still not really any symptoms :( It's kind of worrying since my beta at 3w 4d was only 18. I did get a darker test today so I'm praying it's a sticky bean! I started having light cramps again. How about you? Symptoms?


----------



## miriam

So far not somany symptoms. With my last pregnancy they hit me at 7+ weeks I think it will b same this time but I have little nausea dizziness and strange taste in my mouth. 
My tests are getting darker every day but here I cant get any beta done this early.
Hopefully it is your bring home baby so dont worry abt the symptoms hun :)


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies, congrats! I'm expecting #2 on Feb 2. My son is almost 18 months. I unfortunately had a miscarriage in March. Sorry for your loss ttc. I'm really hoping this one is sticky for us. It's going to be very nerve wrecking for these first 3 months. I hope that we can all support one another. At the moment, my only symptom is exhaustion!


----------



## ttc126

Thanks Miriam. I keep cramping (which i remember from last time but yet have still been worried over) and i cried today because i took a digital and it still said 1-2 weeks. Which is totally fine since its evening urine especially!!!!!! Ugh! 

Hi Babyfeva! :) Congratulations! Hopefully we can go through these anxiety ffilled first weeks together. Praying for all of our babies!


----------



## xcharx

Hi ladies! Can i join you :)
im due 31/01 but in expecting my edd to change to earlier when i have a 12 week scan as in sure i O'd on cd10/11.
hope we all have a happy healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## ttc126

Hi xcharx!


----------



## miriam

Welcome babyfeva ans xcharx and congrats on your pregnancy. Lets wait for our babies together :)
Dont get stressed ovet these test ttc126 your baby is alright in there n just settling down so stay calm n enjoy. I have a cb digi but not using it for the same reason that I dont wana see 1-2 on it n get worried. I am using my ic's which are getting more dark every day.


----------



## miriam

What do u want to have this time? A boy or girl?
I am really hoping for a girl this time :)


----------



## ttc126

I think you're right. I took an answer test this afternoon and the test line was just as dark as the control. I may try the last digi in a week.... but you're right no reason to get worried! I'm 4w1d!!!! So time to stop being so silly!!!! 

Oooh!!! I hope you get your girl!!!!! :) I don't know... i feel like i want a girl but a boy would be fun too!!! I REALLY felt like i HAD to have a girl last time....Lol!!!! But i didn't and wouldn't change that for anything! But i do kind of already think it's a boy... How odd is that? 

Having any symptoms today? I'm feeling tired but otherwise just fine! Last time i threw up for the first time at 4+2. So far I'm not nauseous like that this time. :) Were you sick with your son?


----------



## babyfeva

Hi everyone!
I already have a boy and sometimes long for a little girl but would really be happy either way. In regards to tests, I thought that this time around I tested at 3 weeks 4 days and my test line was almost as dark as the control line. With my last 2 pregnancies it was much lighter. I just want to fast forward to 12 weeks.


----------



## ttc126

Oh my goodness i wish there was a fast forward too!!! At least to my 8 weeks scan!!!!!

Babyfeva, when i tested at 3w4d it was light as can be this time!!! Beta was 18 that day.Just today my test was finally dark as control. I'm really hoping you'll have a better time this time and get your rainbow! You too Miriam!!!! 

So far still no symptoms for me! I'm starting to get anxious because i know i was nauseous by this point with ds... although i do have a friend who is on #2 and has had no sickness but was extremely sick with #1. She's 24 weeks now so i guess no worries. 

I know i need to stop obsessing. We can't control the outcome. I pray and pray everything is ok and i am trusting in God's goodness for healthy babies for all of us!


----------



## Happy happy

I've just gotten my bfp so going off my last af I should be due around end jan/start Feb! ! 
Congratulations to us all xox


----------



## ttc126

Hi happy! Congrats :)


----------



## miriam

Welcome happy n congrats :)


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome happy and congrats!!

ttc- thank you so much! I'm wishing the best for us all. I can't wait for these next 8 weeks to fly by!


----------



## Happy happy

It's so nerve wracking isn't it?! Has anyone else started to feel 'off' already?? I wake up and just feel eughhhh. .I quite like it but it seems soooo early!! 
How we all feeling today?? xoxo


----------



## bridgetboo62

i think i should be due around january 30th!


----------



## stephj25

Can I join please?

Also my 2nd. I've had terrible nausea, bloating, cramps and tonnes of CM. I can't seem to finish any food either, I go off it halfway through!


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh yeah and this is the first time i have ever been pregnant
super scared of chemical pregnancy/miscarriage


----------



## xcharx

i dont mind if we have a boy or girl :) 
happy - im feeling off to! my boobs are going to explode, i have no patience, more hungry and sometimes feel a little nasuea. i dont rememberthe symptoms being this strong with dd


----------



## Happy happy

xcharx said:


> i dont mind if we have a boy or girl :)
> happy - im feeling off to! my boobs are going to explode, i have no patience, more hungry and sometimes feel a little nasuea. i dont rememberthe symptoms being this strong with dd

 I've a DD too, she's 2 and , thought I suffered with m/s quite bad later on, it was never this early!!
went back to bed when DH took DD to nursery and woke up feeling like I want to vomit :-(
Hoping it's a positive sign that all is well!!
ooh think we may be having baby boys?!?!? xoxo


----------



## Happy happy

StephJ25!- Aww I feel for you, it's not easy is it?? Especially when you've another little one to look after.
I just feel nauseous when I wake up then it comes and goes through the day :-/ xoxo


----------



## ttc126

Hi bridgete and steph! 

I didn't have symptoms really until today! Feeling quite queasy this morning! With my son i threw up at 4+2 so maybe you all have boys on the way!!!! 

Bridgete, it's very normal to be afraid of miscarriage. We all want our little beans so much! I think you have to just choose to be positive. The risk is there and there isn't much we can do about that but we have to choose to be positive and enjoy being pregnant... hugs to you! It will be ok :)

So yesterday my dr called. My beta at 3+4 was 18 which she said is very low. So i had my second one yesterday at 4+2. Praying it comes back looking good! I should find out later today so I'll update you ladies :)


----------



## kell

Hey ladies :)

4+1 here, due 3rd Feb. This is my 6th, my other bubbas are all in my Sig. Can i join you girls please? 

Good luck and happy and healthy 9 months to you all :flower: 

Kell x


----------



## RaspberryK

Tentatively joining you guys, bfp this morning so very early, period not even due yet.
I've not worked anything out but I think first week of February, expecting to go overdue like ds. 
Xx


----------



## ttc126

Hi kell! Hi raspberry! Congrats to you both! 

Raspberry, when is your period due?


----------



## RaspberryK

Period is kind of irregular, last period started 3rd may ... positive opk 17th & 19th. Ewcm 17 th aalso. 
Af due 30-31st at r earliest xx


----------



## ttc126

Ooh well i hope it stays away! I think it's a good sign that you got such an early bfp! 

I got my betas back! At 11dpo (3+4) it was 18 and at 16dpo(4+2) it was 257!!!! The dr was happy! :)


----------



## miriam

ttc126 said:


> Ooh well i hope it stays away! I think it's a good sign that you got such an early bfp!
> 
> I got my betas back! At 11dpo (3+4) it was 18 and at 16dpo(4+2) it was 257!!!! The dr was happy! :)

Your beta looks great hun wish u a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## miriam

Welcome to all new ladies n hope u all are doing well.
So far I am feeling alright no morning sickness for me n I am not expecting it too coz with ladt pregnancy it started at 11th week. But my back hurting alot today n sooo weird taste in mouth.


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm a bit crampy today xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

i get cramps off and on throughout the day they last anywhere from 5-30 seconds
some are less painful some are more painful sometimes they are on the left side sometimes on the right sometimes right in the middle sometimes higher sometimes lower and sometimes all over lol


----------



## RaspberryK

I always have some kind of tummy ache. 

There's now a feb 2015 group in pregnancy groups and discussions if anyone wants in? Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

i made my first prenatal appointment today
its on june 19th and i will just a day or two shy of being 8 weeks
im sooooo excited i cant wait


----------



## ttc126

Aww congrats bridget!!! :)

My first ultrasound and appointment is on the 23rd :) 

Has anyone else set up their appointments?

Anyone got any cravings??? I HAD to have Frito pie tonight!!!! So good!!!!


----------



## bridgetboo62

ttc126 said:


> Aww congrats bridget!!! :)
> 
> My first ultrasound and appointment is on the 23rd :)
> 
> Has anyone else set up their appointments?
> 
> Anyone got any cravings??? I HAD to have Frito pie tonight!!!! So good!!!!



thank you!

i craved pizza all day today and finally got it around 5:30pm when my bf got home
papa murphies family sized thick crust half canadian bacon & pineapple half pepperoni (because he doesnt care for cooked fruit haha)

now i have heartburn after doing some house work haha :growlmad:

congratz on your appointment
i hope they do an ultrasound at mine
i want to see a heart beat!
i have kaiser insurance
anyone know if they do an ultrasound at first prenatal appointment 8 weeks?
is it up to the doctor?
i read online that kaiser doesnt normally do 3d ultrasound and im super disappointed but i also read that all the ultrasound machines are capabable of it and that you can ask the tech if she will switch over for a minute or two
but i wonder if they will print out or email images of the 3d to you
i have decided im going to tell my family family members by making copies of the ultrasound picture and making individualized cards that say "congratulations! you are going to have a new grandson or granddaughter around january 31st!" and have a copy of the ultrasound image in them. it would be really cool if it could be a 3d ultrasound image. who knows maybe i can convince my ob or ultrasound tech to print out or email some 3d for me

also i have my first appointment at the brand new huge kaiser hospital they built in one of the suburbs surrounding my city. i hear their maternity ward is just beautiful and that is where i am hoping to deliver

luckily i have had kaiser employee insurance since i was born because my mom is a medical assistant and has worked for kiaser for over 30 years so i pay only $3 for each prescription and only $5 for each appointment or hospital stay and the baby and i will be covered until i turn 26 then we will switch over my boyfriends kaiser insurance he gets through his company which isnt nearly as cheap but still better than paying full price

im really hoping for a boy
but i have asked for guesses from some friends and they say girl
and my boyfriend says girl
but i have been craving salty and greasy foods so idk
the chinese prediction thing says girl
i have veins under both of my eyes but neither look like a v or a y so maybe its twins haha or maybe im broken
im hoping to do the placenta gender thing when i get my first ultrasound that prediction is suppose to be like 97% scientifically accurate but then again the eye thing is suppose to be scientifically accurate as well
if its a girl she is definitely being dressed up in tomboy clothes. no pink! i hate the color pink! blue is my favorite color
plus i want a son and then a daughter so my son can protect my daughter haha along with her daddy

what is everyone else hoping for?


----------



## ttc126

Aww what a lovely idea for how to tell.everyone :) 

I'm in the us so unfortunately don't know about that insurance. 

My first every wives tale said girl but he was all boy :) I hope you get your boy.

For some reason i keep dreaming I'm having twins. Probably wrong, but the idea is in the back of my mind...


----------



## bridgetboo62

it could be!
im joking about having twins with my fiance haha
i live in the US too
-pokes my info below my profile pic-


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome too all the newcomers and congrats! Hi Raspberry, I remember you from another group when we were last pregnant. I too lost my baby at 9 weeks. So sorry for your loss. 
ttc-yay, awesome betas!

AFM-I don't have any symptoms other than feeling exhausted! My other two pregnancies I didn't have any morning sickness either.


----------



## MorghanW

ttc126 said:


> Aww congrats bridget!!! :)
> 
> My first ultrasound and appointment is on the 23rd :)
> 
> Has anyone else set up their appointments?
> 
> Anyone got any cravings??? I HAD to have Frito pie tonight!!!! So good!!!!

My first u/s is also on June 23rd! I am due Feb 8th. I'm doing betas because I had an ectopic before my son and lost a tube. My first beta at 11 dpo was 83, and I took a digi this morning at 14dpo said 2-3 weeks, right on track! So excited, and I would love a buddy! :happydance:


----------



## ttc126

Hi Morghan!!!!! Congrats on your bfp :) So sorry for your previous loss. Glad they'll be watching you close! 

Your numbers sound great! Can't wait for our scans!!!!!! Only 3 weeks away!!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

babyfeva said:


> Welcome too all the newcomers and congrats! Hi Raspberry, I remember you from another group when we were last pregnant. I too lost my baby at 9 weeks. So sorry for your loss.
> ttc-yay, awesome betas!
> 
> AFM-I don't have any symptoms other than feeling exhausted! My other two pregnancies I didn't have any morning sickness either.

There were a few of us all together, in fact it seemed like there were lots all from the same group with mmc. 
And a lot of us back with :bfp: 

I'm texting my midwife this week as I am hoping to get in the home birth team, then she can schedule everything nice and early. I had my scan letter last time before my 8 week booking appointment xx


----------



## miriam

Welcome all new ladies n congrats on your pregnancy. Hows everyone feeling? Any symptoms or cravings? 
For me one moment I feel m pregnant but nxt moment I don't feel pregnant at all. No ms for me but m eating more n tired all the time.
I dont know when my 1st scan would b coz still waiting for my letter frkm hospital.


----------



## ttc126

I'm the same Miriam!!!!

I feel slightly queasy at times and very tired but i mostly don't feel any different! I looked back at some notes from my pregnancy with ds and although i was sick a few times in week 4-5 it didn't get really prominent until weeks 6-8. I'm extremely tired though.... so crazy! I know i wasn't this tired with ds!!!!! I hope you get your letter soon!


----------



## MorghanW

I'm pretty much fine. Boobs are a little tingly at time and look a tad bigger, but not really. I'm tired a lot, but I think at this point it's psychological. Stomach is a little queasy but nothing major, probably just nerves worrying about ectopic and m/c. :shrug:


----------



## babyfeva

Raspberry-this time our beans are going to be sticky!

I have my first ultrasound appt scheduled for June 25 and a prenatal appt scheduled for June 30. I'm going to ask if I can have another scan at 10 weeks since I lost my bean at 9 weeks last time and didn't find out until almost 12 weeks.


----------



## bridgetboo62

im still getting cramps a handful of times day and they only last a few seconds each time
but i think they are getting farther and farther between like fewer and fewer each day

i feel slightly nauseated at times but no where near vomiting...yet fingers crossed i wont get MS

my boobs are a bit sore to the touch mostly the nips haha sorry if thats tmi

so far i have craved pizza, BBQ chicken, pineapple, cucumber, radishes, bananas, blueberries, black berries, strawberries, 

any guesses whether its a boy or a girl?
chinese prediction thing says boy on some i do and girl on others :wacko:
like how does that even work
and some of the old wives tales i have tried say girl and some say boy about 50/50

i thought girl at first but now i think boy
OH thinks girl
one of my friends thinks girl
and we are hoping for a DS for our first and then a DD for our second


----------



## RaspberryK

My cramps have mainly stopped, I'm struggling a bit with my appetite, hungry but don't fancy anything and hardly able to eat my full meal. 
I'm a complete pig normally xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah just recently in the past couple of days my appetite has decreased as well
maybe its the MS kicking in?


----------



## RaspberryK

Or "evening sickness" in my case, that's normally when I suffer. Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

well they say it can effect you at any time of day or night depending on the person/pregnancy


----------



## babyfeva

Not feeling much here besides exhaustion and slightly sensitive nipples. I feel like it's different this time around since I have an 18 month old to run after.


----------



## bridgetboo62

my nipples are definitely sensitive but not really my bbs


----------



## maisie78

Can I join please :flower: 

This little bean was a bit of a surprise but very welcome :) we have a 20 month old so really excited for her to have a sibling pretty close in age. She has a genetic disorder that made her blind at 7 months so we are really hoping having another child will help to bring her on as she is a little behind developmentally. 

I'm not entirely sure of my dates as my cycles have been all over the place recently but I think I am due on the 1st or 2nd of Feb. 

So far I have been quite queasy in the morning and had some very attractive dry retching :haha: I am ridiculously bloated and appear to already be retaining water, checked this morning and I have put 2lbs on since Friday and I have literally no idea why :( Not helpful when I am already very overweight. I do appear to already have 'the rage' too lol. Just find myself really lacking patience but trying my best to control it.


----------



## ttc126

Hi maisie! 

Congrats to you :) 

I too have gained weight out of nowhere! I haven't been eating very differently from normal. And I've already got a tiny bump! Didn't have even the slightest gain/bump until 11-13 weeks last time!!!! 

Hope all goes well!


----------



## bridgetboo62

i have actually lost weight lol


----------



## maisie78

bridgetboo62 said:


> i have actually lost weight lol

I am hoping this happens again to me. Being pregnant with my 1st was the best diet I have ever been on lol. The weekend after I had her I was 2 stones lighter than when I fell pregnant. Could really do with that again. It wasn't even due to sickness, I think I just automatically ate better :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

i feel like i am eating less
although about a few days to a week before i got my bfp
i could not stop eating!
i wouldnt feel full
i could eat until i felt like i was about to throw up
but that only lasted for a day


----------



## miriam

Welcome maizie n congrats on your pregnancy.
So every one having atleast some symptoms which is good n definitely we r looking forward to more :) 
Now I m thinking to weigh myself to see wht I gained or lost. With my first I lost weight in first trimester. 
And yeah I can feel a lil bump too already ttc126 but with my son I started showing up at 16 weeks.


----------



## bridgetboo62

ugh i cant wait till i can feel/see a bump
ugh its all moving so slowly


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Maise!


----------



## miriam

Nausea hit me today badly. I ve been nauseous all day today. I keep feeling that m going to throw up but haven't thrown up yet. But definitely looking forward to get it soon lolzzz.


----------



## bridgetboo62

i havent had really any nausea so far
maybe once the other night i thought i might throw up
but then i went to bed and havent felt that way since
still early though so we shall see


----------



## ttc126

Aww sorry Miriam! 

I think my nausea is here or nearly here.... i have a really yucky feeling today and no food sounds good but i can kind of make myself eat crackers or toast. Bleh!!!!

Bridgette, maybe you won't get too sick! That would be nice :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

ttc126 dont jinx it!
lol jk

i agree that would be nice

for the past few days i have been hungry to the point where like my stomach hurts
but nothing sounds good to eat so then i just eat like a handful of grapes and the pain goes away and im not hungry anymore. really weird


----------



## miriam

Hello ladies how r u all hope u been coping well with ms nausea n all other symptoms of 1st tri...
I ve been having worse nausea n tiredness but feeling much better today. Still haven't got my 1st scan date neither my appointment with midwife :(... 
How u all r doing?? Any scans or have any one tried to use a doppler? ????


----------



## ttc126

Hi Miriam :) 

I've been ok. Nausea hit me very hard this week! Today wasn't as bad. 

I think I've had a bit of light pink spotting. It's hard to tell though because it was a couple of tiny streaks on my undies but i haven't seen any when wiping. Dh and i have not been doing anything lately so can't be explained by that. It's just hard to tell. Idk. I'm anxious especially since my nausea wasn't as bad today...


----------



## miriam

Don't worry abt anything ttc126. That spots could mean nothing n as u said it was so tiny so nothing to worry abt n my nausea is not consistent aswell some days its so bad n nxt day its just mild. So symptoms comes n go just enjoy your pregnancy hun :)
When is your first scan??? N have u got your blood test done????


----------



## ttc126

Thank you!!! I called my dr yesterday and they brought me in for a scan! Saw baby measuring 7w with a heartbeat of 135 :) 

They also took my blood yesterday! 

When is your first appointment? 

I also got zofran for nausea and it has really helped! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## miriam

Thats great news baby is safe n sound in there n growing okey. 
I had a call from mid wife today n she booked me next thursday for my first appointment. Tomorrow m going to get my bloods done n still dont know when my first scan is. 
I think I should go n get something for nausea too coz I didn't even think of it lolzzz glad zofran is helping you with nausea. Take care of your self hun


----------



## dcm_mw12

Hey ladies not sure if I introduced myself but my edd is Feb 8th and I have been feeling nausea since around 5 1/2 weeks. It usually really strikes at night bad.


----------



## ttc126

Hi dcm! I feel nauseous a lot of the day! Bleh!!!! Mine got sobad they gave me medicine. I can at least leave the house now...

Miriam, is your appt today???? Let me know how it goes!


----------



## miriam

Hi all... I had my first ap with midwife n it went ok there was lots of paper work n she checked my bp n urine n all was fine. She was not sure if she is going to out me under low risk or high coz I am all well but I had 3rd degree tear with my boy so they might give me an option for a CS which I dont wana go for so lets see.. n yeah my dating scan is on 22nd july so looking forward to it now.

My nausea is still same did not throw up yet but sooo nauseous all the time. I got medi for it which worked a lil.
How's every one else doing??


----------



## JenniferEl

Hi everyone :)!

I'm due with #2 31st Jan, hope all ur pregnancies are going well so far! 

New to this, xxx


----------



## ttc126

Hi Jennifer! 

So are we all around 16 weeks?


----------



## dcm_mw12

Aww I'm a little behind , I'm 15 weeks.


----------



## ttc126

:) That's hardly behind! :hugs: if you were 6 weeks maybe that's behind :)


----------



## JenniferEl

16+3 :)

Is everyone finding out what sex their babas are??

Seeing as though I'm running on less than 2 hours sleep after a night of morning sickness and a screaming 2 year old, I don't actually feel too bad.
Anyone else finding it difficult to get a good nights sleep? 

XXX


----------



## ttc126

I'm planning to find out :) 

Oh yucky sounding night Hon! I don't sleep well either.


----------



## dcm_mw12

I'm planning to find out as well, I'm so ready to go baby shopping


----------



## miriam

I am planning to find out aswell n my scan is on 8th of sep n its my 
DS 1st bday too so it would b great to know :)
N yeah cant sleep at night coz peeing alot n secondly I have a teething LO too.


----------



## ttc126

Wow so soon Miriam! My little guy is one in just a few days! My ultrasound is the 11th! 

Do you have a feeling boy or girl?


----------



## miriam

At start of my pregnancy I had a feeling of girl but since my 12 week scan I m thinking its a boy but not sure coz I m mot good at looking scan pix but the only reason I m feeling a boy is that the HB was 136 at my 16 week app n I m not feeling any obvious movements.

Wht do u think u r having??.


----------



## ttc126

I think a boy! But i don't have anything to base it on but gut feeling. My baby's hb has always been right around 160 so idk :) Wives tales were all wrong with my son so i don't expect them to be right this time :)

Do you have names picked?


----------



## miriam

Yeah wives tales are not always right so u never know. :)
No we haven't picked any names yet m just waiting for my scan and after that we ll come to that...
How abt u have u got any names for your baby???


----------



## ttc126

I have a girl name i 100% will be using if baby is a girl. 

I like Jude for a boy. DH says he likes it 75% but honestly i just feel like that is the baby's name. I hope he gets more on board. 

Bleh!!!! I am still so morning sick! I feel terrible!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Ttc126 I love the name jude, one of a kind.


----------



## miriam

Jude is a lovely name. :)
Aww thats bad u r still getting sickness. R u taking anything to avoid it??? I am not sick but have a weird taste in my mouth 24/7 which makes averything taseless what ever I eat :(


----------



## miriam

And I just saw its your lil one bday today.. happy birthday to him xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

ttc126 said:


> I have a girl name i 100% will be using if baby is a girl.
> 
> I like Jude for a boy. DH says he likes it 75% but honestly i just feel like that is the baby's name. I hope he gets more on board.
> 
> Bleh!!!! I am still so morning sick! I feel terrible!

I'm still sick too, probably twice a week or so it got better then worse. With ds it stopped at 12 weeks. 
Xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Has anyone started baby registrys yet? I've been trying to wait until my next scan when I find out the gender.


----------



## ttc126

Sorry about the gross taste miriam!! Sounds awful!!!! 

I haven't done a registry and didn't do one with my son. I'm tempted to for discounts but I'm not sure... we don't need much at all this time.


----------



## miriam

I had my gener scan today and m soo happy to announce that we r having a lil girl :)
Cant wait to start my shopping now.
Has anyone else found out what they r having???


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations Hon!!!!! I find out later this week! So sure it's another boy for me :) 

Oooh so exciting you know now!


----------



## dcm_mw12

I won't find out till I'm 20 weeks (so anxious to know now)


----------



## ttc126

Dcm, not too far away! I think I'm more anxious to know everything looks ok on the scan. I'll be 19+4 so close enough to 20 weeks...


----------



## miriam

All the best for your scan ttc126


----------

